# Raw eggs



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Do you guys eat raw eggs to build up muscles? I used to eat it a long time ago. I am hesitant to eat them now because of bacteria contamination 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you didn't die from them a long time ago, chances are you won't die from them now. Bacteria and germs has been around for over a hundred years, maybe even 2 hundred years.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Short answer... nope.

Longer answer: most of us already eat more protein than our bodies can turn into muscle. There's nothing wrong with that, but it also makes eating extra or weirder protein pointless. Recovery drinks at the right time seem to have a little more evidence backing them, however.


----------



## Rocky5000100 (Aug 8, 2016)

Just get a quality Whey protein and drink that. It's tastier and you don't have to worry about salmonella, even though it's very rare in eggs.

I recommend Optimum Nutrition. Chocolate Mint is my favorite. I mix two scoops with 6oz water. (3oz water per scoop). Cheapest place to buy is usually Amazon with free shipping
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GIPJY...WZ5G1GSA3330&ie=UTF8&qid=1476191341&sr=1&th=1

I've been lifting for muscle for 6 years now (new to MTB). I remember when I started taking two scoops of protein in high school after swim team practice. My recovery was so much better.

Most people do not get enough protein in their diet. One or two scoops a day will make a nice difference in recovery for someone who is active, and currently not consuming enough.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Rocky5000100 said:


> Just get a quality Whey protein and drink that. It's tastier and you don't have to worry about salmonella, even though it's very rare in eggs.
> 
> I recommend Optimum Nutrition. Chocolate Mint is my favorite. I mix two scoops with 6oz water. (3oz water per scoop). Cheapest place to buy is usually Amazon with free shipping
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GIPJY...WZ5G1GSA3330&ie=UTF8&qid=1476191341&sr=1&th=1
> ...


Is whea protein safe?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

It worked for Rocky.


----------



## Rocky5000100 (Aug 8, 2016)

Picard said:


> Is whea protein safe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Yes. Whey is the leftover part when milk is used to create cheese. It's been widely used for many years now.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> It worked for Rocky.


Rocky can eat anything.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky5000100 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Eggs are close to the perfect amino acid profile needed by humans. So they are a good protein source. Buy them from a reputable source, like a brand name supermarket chain, and raw will probably be OK. If you are going to eat them raw avoid farmers roadside stands and other uncertain sources. The risk of contamination is small, but the health effects should not be played down. Foodborne illness can be deadly or leave lifelong problems.

Track your real food intake first and make adjustments as needed. Protein supplements should be added ONLY if you cannot get adequate protein from real food alone. For fastest recovery try a carb drink immediately post workout, with a small amount of protein added. Push larger amounts of protein later after the carbs have been replenished.

Whey is recommended by many because it breaks down into the component amino acids faster, but is not all that much faster. Think minutes, not hours. Casein takes a bit longer, so many like a whey/casein mix, giving them a quicker initial protein boost, followed by a longer slower amino acid release. Of course, a mix of whey/casein protein supplement with a carb component has another common name -- milk. Chocolate milk has been shown as close to the ideal post workout recovery drink. For some reason milk has a bad rep in some circles, but that is scientifically unfounded. Unless you are lactose intolerant or have some other sensitivity there is no reason to avoid milk.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

dave54 said:


> Eggs are close to the perfect amino acid profile needed by humans. So they are a good protein source. Buy them from a reputable source, like a brand name supermarket chain, and raw will probably be OK. If you are going to eat them raw avoid farmers roadside stands and other uncertain sources. The risk of contamination is small, but the health effects should not be played down. Foodborne illness can be deadly or leave lifelong problems.
> 
> Track your real food intake first and make adjustments as needed. Protein supplements should be added ONLY if you cannot get adequate protein from real food alone. For fastest recovery try a carb drink immediately post workout, with a small amount of protein added. Push larger amounts of protein later after the carbs have been replenished.
> 
> Whey is recommended by many because it breaks down into the component amino acids faster, but is not all that much faster. Think minutes, not hours. Casein takes a bit longer, so many like a whey/casein mix, giving them a quicker initial protein boost, followed by a longer slower amino acid release. Of course, a mix of whey/casein protein supplement with a carb component has another common name -- milk. Chocolate milk has been shown as close to the ideal post workout recovery drink. For some reason milk has a bad rep in some circles, but that is scientifically unfounded. Unless you are lactose intolerant or have some other sensitivity there is no reason to avoid milk.


Pasteurized milk has the same health benefits as drinking tide.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> Pasteurized milk has the same health benefits as drinking tide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


+1. When I run out of Tide, I use milk. Whites come out whiter than with using bleach. Wool comes out soft and fluffy.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Use whole milk on your heavy winter clothes, skim milk on your lightweight summer togs...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I like Oxy-Clean with my eggs please.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

CTL, it appears you've stirred up this controversy again. Just FYI, the American Dairy Council does monitor these forums, and their tentacles are far-reaching.

I do want to let everyone know that I love milk.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Short answer... nope.
> 
> Longer answer: most of us already eat more protein than our bodies can turn into muscle. There's nothing wrong with that, but it also makes eating extra or weirder protein pointless. Recovery drinks at the right time seem to have a little more evidence backing them, however.


I forget where the study came from, I'll have to try to find it, I think from UCLA- but they did a study on when and how much protein is necessary for muscle recovery and the crucial time is within 30 minutes post workout and If I remember right you need 14grams of essential amino acids which translates roughly to 47 (if I remember right) grams of complete protein (dairy being the best)

So whey, eggs, Greek yogurt, milk, etc.

I suppose you could always take an amino complex, but your body will always process natural foods better.

And yes, unless you are a pro bodybuilder, 1/2 gram per pound is beyond enough protein for one day. Most people could probably get away with 1/3 g/ pound and not have a deficiency. Don't short yourself, but don't spend hundreds a month on supplements when you can eat a yogurt, a couple of eggs, a glass of milk, and a chicken breast during the day.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Of course, do not forget protein supplements have calories too. Four calories per gram. So if you are tracking caloric intake you must also factor in the protein supplements.

Also, your body does not store excess amino acids for later use. Whatever is not used for tissue building and repair immediately is burned for fuel or converted to fat. This why spreading your protein intake during the day makes recovery easier. Keeps your body in anabolism longer. Once you figure out your total daily protein needs divide by four. That is the max you should consume post workout. The rest is distributed throughout the day with your regular meals and snacks.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

mattyice said:


> I forget where the study came from, I'll have to try to find it, I think from UCLA- but they did a study on when and how much protein is necessary for muscle recovery and the crucial time is within 30 minutes post workout and If I remember right you need 14grams of essential amino acids which translates roughly to 47 (if I remember right) grams of complete protein (dairy being the best)
> 
> So whey, eggs, Greek yogurt, milk, etc.
> 
> ...


As soon as you say dairy and humans you lose credibility. Unless you mean breast milk based dairy products.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Everyone here is already aware of your lactophobia. You do not like milk, then do not drink it. For the rest of us there is no reason to avoid it unless you have a lactose intolerance or other sensitivity.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

dave54 said:


> Everyone here is already aware of your lactophobia. You do not like milk, then do not drink it. For the rest of us there is no reason to avoid it unless you have a lactose intolerance or other sensitivity.


Everybody reading this over the age of two has lactose intolerance. You sound like some type of nutrition person yet as soon as you say humans should drink milk you lose all credibility. Not to mention the fact that they cook all nutritional value out of milk and then pump it with chemicals. So raw milk, processed milk, etc it doesnt matter. Knowledge is power. It has nothing to do with hating milk and everything to do with loving myself. Drink some tide then if you think milk is healthy. They hold the same nutrition content after pasteurized and processed.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

why not just cook and eat them?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Bottom line is tolerance for whatever you choose to consume, for whatever reason. We all have some crosses to bear.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> Everybody reading this over the age of two has lactose intolerance.... Not to mention the fact that they cook all nutritional value out of milk and then pump it with chemicals..... Drink some tide then if you think milk is healthy. They hold the same nutrition content after pasteurized and processed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


Not quite. I assure you I am not lactose intolerant. No one in my family is. The percentages vary by race and ethnicity, ranging from <15% in northern Europeans to near 100% in east Asians. Genomic research suggests the incidence of intolerance is actually decreasing globally. In several generations it is possible intolerance will be rare in some ethnicities.
Lactose intolerance is caused by the LCT gene which tells the body to manufacture lactase -- the enzyme necessary to digest lactose. Originally, this gene 'turned off' as a child approached puberty, so in adulthood the body stopped making lactase. Then sometime around 6-8000 years ago in northern Europe, a genetic mutation occurred. The LCT gene did not turn off. That person(s) kept making lactase as an adult. Had this mutation occurred in elsewhere in the world, it may have died out. Northern Europe has long cold winters with scarce food sources half the year. Being able to drink milk as an adult had a major evolutionary advantage -- a year around food source. So the mutation spread. In other parts of the world with year around food availability this mutation was less important. This explains the wide differences in intolerance. The further away from northern Europe, the greater the incidence of intolerance. The same mutation also occurred at about the same time in central Africa, but for some reason did not widely spread.

As far as pasteurization -- turning milk into detergent is just silly. Pasteurization does lower slightly some nutrition -- most notably vitamin C and Iodine, and changes some of the calcium into a less absorbable form -- but these are minor effects. Most of the C, iodine, and calcium are unchanged. There is greater variation between individual milk samples than between pasteurized versus raw. The advantage is longer shelf life and the decrease in several foodborne diseases and this is deemed to outweigh the small nutritional change. Both the USDA and the CDC in the U.S (and their counterparts in other countries) have determined for all practical purposes there are no significant nutritional differences between raw versus pasteurized milk.

Neither is milk 'pumped full of chemicals'. BST used to be given to cows to produce more milk. BST is the hormone cows naturally produce while gestating to stimulate lactation. Additional rBST used to be given to cows (the r prefix means recombinant, i.e. made in a lab, but chemically identical to the natural BST) to keep the cows producing milk long after the calf was weaned. This is less common now. In fact, I cannot find any milk sold in any local supermarket which still uses rBST. Perhaps in some other industrial milk productions, but not in milk sold for human consumption. At least none I can find. Our local dairy does not use rBST.

So if you do not want to consume dairy, then don't. There are other sources of complete protein and calcium. If one adds dairy to their diet, then nothing is wrong with that either. Until the emerging science of nutritional genomics develops a knowledge base to fine tune your nutritional needs to match your individual DNA we are stuck using general population based studies. Those studies show milk is healthy and nutritious for most adults.

Whey is dairy also. Whey is the leftover waste from industrial cheese production. Cheese factories used to throw it out, or sell it as inexpensive livestock feed supplement. Then some marketing genius figured out they could package it as a human performance supplement and peddle it to bodybuilders for more profit. Voila! An entire class of nutrition supplements was born.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

*Cut me Mick*... chugging raw ones definitely worked for Rocky.

When I was a kid, we made milk shakes in the blender with raw eggs.

These days, I eat them every morning for breakfast... over easy but like 'em runny.

Haven't died yet.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

edubfromktown said:


> Haven't died yet.


It's inevitable though...hopefully it won't be crossing the road though.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> It's inevitable though...hopefully it won't be crossing the road though.


well, none of us get out alive anyways...


----------



## scoobie (Dec 25, 2011)

When I was a young lad I ate four dozen eggs every morning to help me get large.

And now that I'm grown I eat five dozen eggs so I'm roughly the size of a BARGE!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Raw eggs have an enzyme that if you eat them regularly you will loose vitamins and get an intolerance to them. Think about it this way. In the wild species of birds typically mate and nest at the same time. If a predator finds eating eggs is easy, they can wipeasily out an entire generation. So the natural defence is to make the egg eater sick of eggs.So save raw eggs for the heavy workout days.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Biotin deficiency? I didn't know if that was actually ever proven.

Eggs are the most bioavailable protein source found in nature. Not only that, they are a complete protein and are loaded with a myriad of other nutrients necessary to our survival. We evolved and most likely coevolved eating them starting at least 6 million years ago. Doubtful we started cooking them untill very recently. Furthermore, raw eggs are fun to throw at ****.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> Biotin deficiency? I didn't know if that was actually ever proven.
> 
> Eggs are the most bioavailable protein source found in nature. Not only that, they are a complete protein and are loaded with a myriad of other nutrients necessary to our survival. We evolved and most likely coevolved eating them starting at least 6 million years ago. Doubtful we started cooking them untill very recently. Furthermore, raw eggs are fun to throw at ****.


I'll try and find what its called. It's found in the whites of eggs. The biotin depletion is not proven. But how the enzyme effects you would be indegestion, and allergic reaction. Some people done have issues, some get them. And think it's food poisoning.


----------



## MyCol (Oct 3, 2012)

egg whites (cooked) for the win!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Who's trying to build muscle in the first place? .... But yeah, I'll eat 'em raw.


----------



## Extrave (Jun 3, 2017)

I have tried that eggs for additional protein but if you're doubt about bacteria then buy quality protein.


----------

